# Chick with something stuck in it's throat?



## Farmer Kitty (May 31, 2009)

I've posted this on BYC but, thought maybe someone here would have an idea on what else I can do.

I have a chick that's only a few days old that acts like it is trying to cough something up. They are on wood shavings with paper toweling over top but, they had pulled back a corner of the toweling and dug around. I'm wondering if this little one has a piece stuck.

I have tried gently massaging it's throat and I also tried olive oil.

Any other suggestions? Or possibilities?


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 1, 2009)

That happened to one of my chicks too, I went crazy massaging it's throat and nothing happend lol. I even turned the chick upside down and patted its back... I finally gave up and left it alone and few days later its back to normal


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 1, 2009)

It's still alive and I have also tried the upside down pat back but, to no avail. Hopefully, it will be like yours and in a day or two be fine.


----------



## Imissmygirls (Jun 1, 2009)

I pulled a long piece of grass from my chick's throat after I gave them lawn clippings.  
You might want to open it's mouth and look, with a tweezers handy?
I'd depend on how distressed it is as to how far i'd go.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 1, 2009)

I've looked and as far as the vocal cords there is nothing. Can't see beyond them. Sometimes it seems better and others a little more labored breathing again. I'm hoping the poor little thing can work whatever it is out or down.


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 7, 2009)

hows the little chick ? hope shes okay!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 7, 2009)

She didn't make it.


----------



## Crest Acres Girl (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh no..I'm so sorrry!!!   poor little chickie


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank you. It was hard to loose her but, she wasn't getting any better either.


----------



## bella1210 (Jul 15, 2010)

i am so sorry


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 15, 2010)

I am so sorry!!!!! 

ETA: next time you see one do that give her a warm bath, I lost 3 chicks before I realized that a warm bath would loosen everything up.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 15, 2010)

Y'all realize this thread is about 14 months old?


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Jul 16, 2010)

no I didn't, it was in the recent section so I didn't look at the date.


----------



## naveed05 (Jul 21, 2011)

hi!!! am Naveed... i have few chicks.. something stuck in of of ma chick's throat that it frequently opens its mouth and shakes head so violently... it became abit dull and stopped eating.. i'm new.. i tried massaging its throat . and also oil through a filler.. nothing worked.. today at noon it happened... plz guyz 'm running outta ideas... ur help will be appreciated and can save its life.. its hardly 4 weeks old...


----------

